# New Puppy is stressing my 6yr old dog out!



## blelisa (Oct 27, 2009)

Good Morning All,
I resuced a new puppy last night and brought her home to my house. She is a 6 week old american staffordshire terrier. She is in great shape and is alot of fun. My issue is my 6yr old lab/pitt mix. He is a mama's boy, he never had a lot of self confidence and tends to be shy. When I brought the puppy home I did intros in the yard, he sniffed her but then walked away, when we all came into the house he got REALLY stressed out. He started shaking and drooling terribly. No agression at all though, he just runs from her and stays upstairs. This morning when I woke up and brought her upstairs, he started drooling and shaking again. How do I help him through this? I hate seeing him so upset! I also have a 8 yr old border collie mix but she is laid back and has no issues with the puppy. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Are you keeping them separated? I would. Keep the pup in crate or puppy proof room and let your pittyx get used to the puppy gradually. If your BC mix is comfortable you can let them socialize a bit, but puppies can be REALLY stressful to adult dogs and since the pup is so little you don't want too much interaction if the older dogs MAY feel it necessary to protect themselves from the "interloper".

Instead just work on the pups bite inhibition and basic manners while he's settling in. He's only six weeks so you have your work cut out for you. Do you know of any other safe healthy pups he can play with and socialize with?


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

My step-mother got a Pug puppy. (Ball of boundless energy.) From what they've told me they didn't even bother to introduce on neutral ground. All the times they've gotten new puppies they just bring'em home and that's it. 

Well... As much as I just don't agree with that, I can't do anything to stop them, they're set in their mindset...

Just bringing a puppy home, introducing it, and then just going on about business typically doesn't favor good results. 

My step-mother's oldest dog could have cared less, she's outside 20 hours at least of every day... Her other dog is about 5 years old, and I can remember about three different times they called me, _"Spot's going to eat the puppy! What do I do?!"_ I'll be honest, I suggested giving the puppy back to the breeder, (the breeder is a close friend...) It took _several_ months for Spot to get acclimated to the sight of the puppy 24/7; Several times Spot would snarl and snap, and even drew blood a couple times... _"Oh, it's okay, he's just putting the puppy in his place,"_ That's true and all... To a degree.

Well, they kept the damn thing, and it's been six months... Spot plays with the puppy every now and again, but he's nasty about it, and when he's not doing that he's hiding from the puppy. He's resulted to hiding in his crate downstairs... He'll stay there all day, come up to eat, get a few treats, but it's back downstairs. They don't realize how upset they've made Spot, that or they don't care. Spot used to be the life of the party around here, and now he's just M.I.A. most of the time...  It's sad.

I highly suggest that you take Cracker's advice. For your peace-of-mind and for your dogs.

Good luck!


----------

